
SEC Seeks to Freeze Crypto Assets of $600M Coin Offering - Dangeranger
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-30/sec-seeks-to-freeze-crypto-assets-of-600-million-coin-offering
======
machinecontrol
How would this possibly be enforceable?

~~~
sharemywin
Jail is a powerful motivator.

